

Posterous (blog with email submission) now has time delay.  - AnneTheAgile
http://blog.posterous.com/new-feature-schedule-your-posts-for-the-futur

======
AnneTheAgile
With scheduling of posts for particular times, it's easier to seem like a pro,
so I like this feature. Implementing it as keywords in the subject is a bit
unwieldy I suspect due to subject line length limits, but at least they offer
it. In the comments I also read about the site lettermelater.com, which offers
delay of email. (PG has a blog on posterous.)

